# [2008]  anyone stayed at Kingsland yet?



## nonutrix (Oct 21, 2008)

Waikoloa Kingsland was due to open early this month.  Has anyone stayed there yet?

nonutrix


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 7, 2008)

Anyone have reports on Kingsland?

nonutrix


----------



## GrandWaikikian (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes, my family and I just stayed there (Oct. 31-Nov. 2, 2008).  It was beautiful.  There were only 3 Buildings available and the rest are still under  construction.  We stayed in a 2 bd ground floor unit which faces the golf course.  One of the pools is completed.  We loved it!


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi GrandWaikikian, 

Did you happen to take any pictures?


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 8, 2008)

GrandWaikikian said:


> Yes, my family and I just stayed there (Oct. 31-Nov. 2, 2008).  It was beautiful.  There were only 3 Buildings available and the rest are still under  construction.  We stayed in a 2 bd ground floor unit which faces the golf course.  One of the pools is completed.  We loved it!



I hope you plan to write a full review.

Thanks!

nonutrix


----------



## GrandWaikikian (Nov 8, 2008)

Aloha all-
I will try to do the best I can in explaining Kingsland rooms.  I only have video of the interior with my family in it so I'll only post the pictures I have of the pool and exterior (my husband will help me with this later since I don't know how to post up pictures).  We've stayed at the Bay Club, HGVC Waikoloa a lot because we live on the island.  Kingsland is located past all of these resorts completely at the end of Waikoloa Drive.  It's a very quiet and secluded location.  The best way to describe the interior is that it was very similar to HGVC Waikoloa.  However, main differences were:
      -LCD High Definition television with digital cable in each bedroom and living room
      -Higher end appliances and furniture
      -10 foot ceilings in some areas
      -Granite counter tops in the kitchen
      -Marble counter tops in the bathroom
      -Huge master bath (13'x13'?)
      -Tommy Bahama decor throughout (dark wood floors and furniture)
      -All home conveniences (Coffee maker, blender, rice cooker, etc.)
I believe the reason the points are so much higher here is because the rooms are really furnished with the best of the best.  Since we live in Hawaii, we also visit Oahu a lot were HHV is located.  I've always preferred staying at HHV, because there's more to do in Oahu.  However, my thoughts have dramatically changed now that I've stayed at Kingsland.  Being at Kingsland was like being at a secluded island elite retreat.  It you want a relaxing vacation, stay here.  Everything about Kingsland exceeded my expectations, from the staff to the fine accomodations.  None of us wanted to leave and that is saying a lot since we live on the same island.  I was told by the front desk that everything should be completed by October 2009, including the super pool.  We are definitely returning.  I'll get the exterior pictures posted soon.

Mahalo all!


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the review. This was very helpful. I couldn't talk my hubby into staying at Kingsland due to its offsite location (not a part of Hilton Waikoloa Resort) and lack of view. Maybe we'll try a short stay after everything is complete.

Here's a map of the area - http://waikoloabeachresort.com/resort/wk-map-5.swf
It shows the location of the Hilton resort, Bay Club, HGVC Waikoloa and HGVC Kingsland buildings (which is the furthest away).


----------



## GrandWaikikian (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's a few pictures:

This one is of the exterior of the buildings:





This next few are of the pool.  The pool has two waterfalls and there is a jacuzzi too:
















I also forgot to mention that there is no fee for parking and there is a shuttle that comes to the lobby every 30 minutes that will take you to the various locations (Kings Shops, Queens Market place. Hilton Hotel, etc).  Also, you have free access to the Hilton Waikoloa Hotel pools.  There are barbeque areas between each building at Kingsland and now that Queens Market has a supermarket, you can save a lot of money eating in.  

At first, my husband did not want to go to Kingsland because he liked the HGVC Waikoloa.  Now, after the first stay, he wants to go back.  Even the Open Season prices are exteremly reasonable considering hotel prices here.  As locals, the best rate currently at the Hilton Waikoloa Hotel is $129 p/nt, which does not included parking fees and tax and this is only for regular no view room.  Staying at the Kingsland is a huge bargain.  :whoopie:


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 9, 2008)

Models of the site are on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/search/?ss=2&ct=6&q=hilton+kingsland&m=text

Here are some photos of the interior (most are the same as the HGVC website):
http://www.aloha-road.com/hilton/image/kings04b.jpg
http://www.aloha-road.com/hilton/image/kings05b.jpg
http://www.aloha-road.com/hilton/image/kings08b.jpg
http://www.aloha-road.com/hilton/image/kings09b.jpg
http://www.aloha-road.com/hilton/image/kings10b.jpg


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW!  Thanks GrandWaikikian and alwyson!  

Great pictures!  Do I understand correctly that the pool photographed is right behind the building?  The pool really looks nice.

Also, thanks for the report - you answered my questions regarding the shuttle, hotel privileges, and the Queens supermarket.

nonutrix


----------



## GrandWaikikian (Nov 10, 2008)

Nonutrix,
Yes, the pool is located behind buildings 3 and 4.  If you notice in the first photo, bottom right corner, the plastic covering is still on the lanai furniture and there is a barricade at the end where construction continues.  They were still furnishing unit four.

Alwysonvac,
Thanks for the photo links!  This is exactly what the interior looks like.

I've never joined a forum before, but really wanted to help nonutrix out with the Kingsland question since I live on the same island and we visit Waikoloa very often and over the years seen its growth.


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the review and pictures (you too - alwaysonvac), looks great.

Another poster in another thread mentioned that the KL pools were most probably not going to be open in summer - would that be another pool, or did I misunderstand or misread? 

My children have never been to Hawaii and I am curious which property they are going to like most. Reserved GW and KL.

Thanks again!


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 10, 2008)

GrandWaikikian said:


> I've never joined a forum before, but really wanted to help nonutrix out with the Kingsland question since I live on the same island and we visit Waikoloa very often and over the years seen its growth.



Thanks for joining and Welcome to TUG!!


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 10, 2008)

GrandWaikikian said:


> I've never joined a forum before, but really wanted to help nonutrix out with the Kingsland question since I live on the same island and we visit Waikoloa very often and over the years seen its growth.



GrandWaikikian,

Welcome to TUG!  We are very glad you are here.  You've been a wealth of info already!

nonutrix


----------



## GrandWaikikian (Nov 10, 2008)

You all are so kind.  Thank you.
To answer sml2181 question, yes, that is the smaller pool for Kingsland and it is open.  The super pool for Kingsland will probably be open in Oct 2009.   This smaller pool at Kingsland is great for your children because there is a 3 foot area, 3 1/2 foot area and the deepest is 4 feet.  The pool always seemed empty because Kingsland is so new and the water was really fresh and clean.  Also, don't forget that staying at Kingsland will give you access to the Hilton Waikoloa Hotel where there are many pools.  I must mention one more thing.  If you stay at Kingsland you cannot use the HGVC Waikoloa pool and vice versa.  

Mahalo all!


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Grand,

Is there a bar and entertainment at the Kingsland pool like HGVC Waikoloa?  Also, where is check-in?

Thanks!

nonutrix


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 10, 2008)

At one point I think the Bay Club had land/rights to develop a property closer to A Bay, by the Queen Shops.  Does anyone know if that is still the case, and if so with HGVC develop something?


----------



## GrandWaikikian (Nov 11, 2008)

Aloha Nonutrix,

Unfortunately, there is no bar and entertainment at the smaller Kingsland pool.  I was told that the super pool would have a clubhouse, bar area, entertainment, etc.  To check in, you go completely to the end of Waikoloa Beach Drive and you will see a sign welcoming you to Kingsland.   There will be a new one story building on your left.  This is the Kingsland lobby.  At the present moment, the lobby is very plain with no port cochere like the HGVC Waikoloa.  I’m not sure if this is a temporary check in for Kingsland.  If you look on this link and view the master plan, you will see a large building on the top left.  This is where the lobby is currently located.  But once completed, in the master plans, it appears there will be a grand lobby in the center.

http://hgvcdirect.com/kingsland/index.htm

Mahalo all!


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 11, 2008)

GrandWaikikian,

Thank you so much for the information and welcom to Tug!


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> At one point I think the Bay Club had land/rights to develop a property closer to A Bay, by the Queen Shops.  Does anyone know if that is still the case, and if so with HGVC develop something?



I don't know if they still retain those rights but If I remember correctly they scratched those plans for a resort at A-Bay and built HGVC Waikoloa and Kingsland instead.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 11, 2008)

jehb2 said:


> I don't know if they still retain those rights but If I remember correctly they scratched those plans for a resort at A-Bay and built HGVC Waikoloa and Kingsland instead.



I wonder if we can find out if they still retain those rights.  It might be nice for HGVC to build a resort closer to the beach, but here again it would be HGVC building in an existing location.


----------



## myip (Dec 26, 2008)

I am at Kingsland now.  WOW --> is all I can say... Interior is so beautiful decorate.  we are in building 3.  It faces the small pool with waterfall.  We see golf course behind the pool.  I am now planning to come back here after they finish the building the main pool.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 27, 2008)

myip said:


> I am at Kingsland now.  WOW --> is all I can say... Interior is so beautiful decorate.  we are in building 3.  It faces the small pool with waterfall.  We see golf course behind the pool.  I am now planning to come back here after they finish the building the main pool.



Can you post some pictures of the unit and the view?


----------



## myip (Dec 27, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Can you post some pictures of the unit and the view?


If you give me the instruction on posting the pictures, I will do it.


----------



## ricoba (Dec 27, 2008)

myip said:


> If you give me the instruction on posting the pictures, I will do it.



Here is a step by step do it yourself instruction from Theresa "swift" from this thread.

I agree, photobucket is by far the easiest way I have found to upload pictures here.  

Good Luck, looking forward to seeing your pics. 

This is the easiest way I have found to post pic's.

If you have your pics on a disk, or on your computer go to http://photobucket.com/ you will have to join but there is no fee.

Upload some pics.

Once uploaded you will have a selection of choices in Photobucket. For TUG click on "Direct Link" this will copy info.

Once you are back in TUG click on the Insert Image (the one that looks like a postcard with a mountain on it below the redo arrow)

A box will pop up. Use your back up key to erase the http that it has already started. (Your direct link will already have that in it.) Right click to paste your Direct Link info and then click OK.

That's it! It really is pretty simple.
Have fun whether pic's are old or new they are fun to share.

Theresa
__________________


----------



## myip (Dec 27, 2008)

Here the pictures:
--> great unit.  We received leis and a plate of apples when we get into villa.


----------



## feed the otter (Dec 27, 2008)

Great pix.  Glad to hear it's working out so well.

What size unit is that you're in?  It looks to be a 1BR, but not sure otherwise if it's a plus or premier type unit.

Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## myip (Dec 27, 2008)

It is 2 bedroom Plus unit. We are on the 2nd floor.  We see the golf course and a bit of the ocean.  I think 3rd floor will see the ocean.


----------



## taylorlu (Feb 4, 2009)

*We stayed at Kingsland last quarter 2008*



nonutrix said:


> Waikoloa Kingsland was due to open early this month.  Has anyone stayed there yet?
> 
> nonutrix




Hi,

We previously owned at Waikola and then bought at Kingsland and we are very happy with the accommodations.

We did stay at Kingsland last quarter of 2008; at that time the first 2 buildings were available for stays.  It was lovely....

During our stay, the main reception/pool area was still under construction, but there was the serenity pool available; which was nice.

We enjoyed our stay there so much; that we have booked again for May 2009; hopefully everything will be complete by then.

Cheers,
taylorlu


----------



## chrisandpete (Dec 12, 2009)

*Chris*



nonutrix said:


> Waikoloa Kingsland was due to open early this month.  Has anyone stayed there yet?
> 
> nonutrix


 Yes we just stayed there this October and the place is amazing! The master bedroom and bath made me feel like a queen! I've never seen such a HUGE clawfoot tub. As someone stated, the visitor center wasn't open til the day we left (Oct 23rd), but during the orientation we did get to sneak in with a rep and it is very chic. Here is a website with some of the pictures of the rooms and grounds. 

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/vacation-resort-collection.php

The main pool is supposed to be so great that only members will be allowed to use it, I'm informed. It has slides and waterfalls and we did get to see it but it was so large we couldn't see it all because of the fence that was still up.  We would definitely recommend it as it also allows guests access to the Hilton Hotel amenities.


----------

